# Sore mouth or staph infection?



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was out giving my does some love and noticed a bump on Busy Bee's mouth. She has not been off of the property or in contact with any other goats for a year -- we have not owned any goats before her either so I don't think the ground was infected.

Does it look like sore mouth or a staph infection to you? We have a pen we can quarantine her in, but I hate to separate her from her other friend unless I have to. The other doe doesn't show any signs of bumps on her mouth. Our wether had a staph infection under his tail this year which cleared up -- could she had incubated it even after the weaning and it showed up on her mouth?


































Here is a picture of the wether's bum before it cleared up. It got a little worse than this, oozed some white discharge, then healed up.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

I had a doe develop similar bumps on her nose this summer, turned out to be a fungus due to selenium deficiency. Gave her a dose of Selenium/Vitamin E gel and they started clearing up in a few days. Hope its the same for your goatsie, easy fix and not contageous.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you! She gets manna pro minerals and sunflower seeds every morning with her breakfast. She also just recently had a multimin shot which contains selenium ... so I don't think that she's deficient in that area.


----------



## rb555 (Oct 17, 2012)

That's good. My minerals didn't have enough selenium for how deficient our area is, but sunflower seeds are a staple in our supplemental feed. I think her deficiency started with her last owner and moving to my farm just made it worse. Now on good goat minerals daily and no more problems.

Good luck to you and Busy Bee!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks! We're just going to watch her and if it turns into sore mouth I'll have her quarantined.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would clean it with Chlorhexidine once or twice a day.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I can not tell, is that just one bump other then the butt of course?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

sweetgoats said:


> I can not tell, is that just one bump other then the butt of course?


That isn't her butt -- that's a wether from earlier this year who had some sort of little virus that cleared up. I was comparing the two.

She has two little bumps on her mouth.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Update: No worse today. We gave her a dose Selenium/Vitamin E just in case, as well as some Immune Support.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

If I saw that on myself (NOT the butt pic) I'd think festered hair follicle.

Bob


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering if it was a sticker or something. Sore mouth is a lot worse then that in the cases I have seen.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll check her over and look for stickers. I know I've gotten hay splinters too so that may be it. She doesn't appear to be sore around her mouth yet.


----------

